# Kello viisi / viideltä



## sakvaka

Miten menevät kielioppisäännöt kellonaikojen suhteen? Oma kielikorvani sanoisi näin:

_Juna lähtee kello viisi (= Juna lähtee viideltä).
Tavataanko kahdeltatoista (= klo 12)?

_Toisin sanoen sanan "kello" jälkeen tarjoaisin nominatiivia ja itsenäisenä ablatiivia. Mutta sitten muistin, että on anteeksiantamaton virhe käyttää päivämäärän ilmaisemiseen nominatiivia.

_*Se tapahtui heinäkuun viides päivä. _-> po. _viidentenä päivänä._

Onko kellonaikojen suhteen samanlaista sääntöä? Kiitos etukäteen.


----------



## akana

I'd also be interested to hear about the grammar behind this. I know what these mean, of course, because they're so common, but I run across so many time of day expressions that you would think should be obvious, but they're difficult to decode grammatically. Here's one I saw recently:

_puoli yhden aikaan_

I'm guessing this is 12:30? Maybe "around" 12:30? The use of partitive is also sometimes inconsistent: _Kello on viittä vaille kuusi/kello on viisi vaille kuusi. _

For anyone else who gets confused occasionally, here's a useful reference: 
http://www.uta.fi/~km56049/finnish/timexp.html
Here, _puoli seitsemän_ is listed as synonymous with _puoli seitsemältä_...whereas I had thought the -ltä ending was mandatory.


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> Here's one I saw recently:
> 
> _puoli yhden aikaan_
> 
> I'm guessing this is 12:30? Maybe "around" 12:30? Right
> 
> The use of partitive is also sometimes inconsistent: _Kello on viittä vaille kuusi/_kello on viisi vaille kuusi_. _I'd always use partitive here; other Finns may disagree. Both are grammatically correct, I believe.
> 
> For anyone else who gets confused occasionally, here's a useful reference:
> http://www.uta.fi/~km56049/finnish/timexp.html
> 
> Here, _puoli seitsemän_ is listed as synonymous with _puoli seitsemältä_...whereas I had thought the -ltä ending was mandatory.


The site is useful but it still lacks many common phrases, and much more examples would be necessary.

If you take a closer look these phrases are not synonymous:
- _puoli seitsemän_ = half past six
_- puoli seitsemältä_ = *at* half past six
Examples:
- Paljonko kello on? - Puoli seitsemän.
- Mihin aikaan tulet? - Puoli seitsemältä.

A big problem is that in colloquial speech people use many of these expressions very carelessly and today you can see the incorrect forms also in written texts.


----------



## sakvaka

But Hakro, do you think nominative would be correct after the word _kello_?

_Esitys alkaa kello kahdeksan_. / _kahdeksalta_?


----------



## Hakro

In my ear _kahdeksalta_ sounds better.


----------

